# Update form Jan & Motley



## JanHank

I don´t know where I got to on the other threads so will start anew.

Nothing is too much for Heike & Jürgen to do for me or Motley, the house is being turned upside down to accommodate us.
Yesterday we bought a lot of carpet runner to cover the floors because of Motley sliding on the floor covering and now he is much happier. Heike and Jürgen couldn´t be better if they were my own flesh and blood.

We left at 8am this morning arrived at Navajo 10am. It is a big place and they were working on a Saturday morning which is unusual for Germany I think, most service garages are closed all weekend.
So many ADAC vehicles there from pick ups trucks to the small vans they use, when they have made the estimate this will also be sent to Fiat as well as me to see if they will be responsible for part payment because of the low milage and year of the engine.

So, we have cleared everything out, the fridge was on electric after all so the freezer stuff is still OK. My room is now overcrowded with bags full of clothes and other things until we can find a home for them all, not as easy as in my house, they don't have the space my house has.


I also saw a solicitor yesterday who is going to find the death certificate of Hans´s father we hope, he seemed quite confident he will, its will cost a bit, but otherwise I will be waiting until 2021 before I can sell the house. There are 16 different Lands in Germany, each have their own laws and rules.

Each day becomes a little easier for Motley and for me, I couldn´t be in a more caring place.


----------



## Drew

I Just hope that your post isn't hi-jacked as was the last one.


----------



## patp

So glad that everything was all right with the fridge and freezer. You didn't need a mess to clear up. We got home to a defrosted freezer a few weeks ago because an electrical trip had gone. Not nice 

Let's hope that Hans father's death certificate is easy to find. I have known of two people recently who died on short trips abroad. Their bodies were repatriated and so the death was also registered here but not sure what happens if they get buried in the country of death.

Heike and Jurgen are wonderful aren't they?

Hope things are a little easier now that you are settling in elsewhere. Not too many daily reminders of Hans that hurt but just the memories that you choose to call up because they are treasured.


----------



## aldra

Fingers crossed Jan that Fiat pick up some of the tab and that you soon have your MHome back 

That will offer you freedom as well as extra storage space 

I’m sure the solicitor will sort out the death certificate, it’s probably a more common occurrence than you think 

Pleased you and motley seem to be settling in , Heike and Juergen are wonderful friends

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Fingers crossed Jan that Fiat pick up some of the tab and that you soon have your MHome back
> That will offer you freedom as well as extra storage space
> I'm sure the solicitor will sort out the death certificate, it's probably a more common occurrence than you think
> Pleased you and motley seem to be settling in , Heike and Juergen are wonderful friends
> Sandra


Jan will you buy or rent ?
Sandra

To answer your question on the other thread Sandra.
Whatever is suitable that comes up. Heike has a cousin estate agent and she also has many friends on the look out for me.
It won't be as simple as in the UK, people don´t move every 5 minutes here, they tend to live in the same house, not upsizing or down sizing as much as in the UK.
There is no terrible hurry, each day this house is being adapted to accommodate Motley and me for as long as it takes. Unfortunately the MH probably won't be close to the house, there is no big garden like mine at home, but they are trying to find a safe place to overwinter it.
This afternoon is almost a summers afternoon and they have gone to their caravan 16 km. away, they wanted me to go with them, but I said I would rather they spent the time together without me hanging on. Motley and I are now off for a walk, we have quite a nice choice of walks outside the door, no need to get in the car even.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm glad things are coming along for you Jan.

That's thoughtful of you to ensure that you all have some space.


----------



## JanHank

The last thing I want to do is get on their nerves. At the moment they want to coddle me and look after me, but that won't last forever I'm sure. Although I have to say they are not like we were, living in each others pockets, they have separate interests.


----------



## aldra

I sure you won’t jan

And something will come up

And you will begin your future 

A different start 
Sandra


----------



## patp

Hope they know how important dog walks are for you in your new house, Jan


----------



## JanHank

In this house Pat?
Yesterday I was ill, tired and sick, today I have back ache and stiffness because of laying to long yesterday.
Jürgen took Motley for 2 walks, but at the moment he has to keep him on the lead just in case.
Although he very rarely is on a lead he walks very nicely on it.
I can´t remember the last time I was ill.


----------



## patp

Oh no, sorry to hear that Jan 

I meant in your house search. It was a priority when we were thinking of moving. Our local Market Town has no nice dog walks around it at all. They do have one small park where dogs are allowed but there is constant bickering about dogs being on there at all. We ruled it out.


----------



## JanHank

House search is on hold for now.


----------



## patp

Don't blame you.


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> House search is on hold for now.


Quite right.

Get better first.

Then rent till you know if area suits you. That has always been my advice ........to myself.

Kiss

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

I am really not sure what I am going to do yet. Do I stay here near to the 2 people who love me, or go back home and look for new friends there, or go home to my family in England where I can understand everybody. It is not an easy choice.


----------



## HermanHymer

Good plan, Jan. Theory is you shouldn't make any life-changing decisions in any emotional situation - e.g.cancer or serious illness or bereavement. Your decision making skills are impaired whether you realise it or not!


----------



## HermanHymer

Jan, simply acknowledge you're suffering from an overdose of stress and make a decision to make no decisions for the time being. Relax in the present. Let go and let God. (i.e. leave the issues on someone else's plate). I'm not a bible-puncher but the philosophy is good, whether or not you choose to give it religious relevance.


----------



## aldra

Sorry to hear you are unwell Jan

Have you had your flu jab?, not that I think you have flu but it just reminded me you would benefit from it 

Your immune system will be lessoned by all the stress you’ve been under 

In one way the fact you are feeling under the weather is good as it shows the Adrenalin you’ve been living on is subsiding and you are beginning to let go and relax in the safety of your friends 

Viv is right, make no decisions that can have a long term effect, “ be still “ and give your self time and the answer will come 

Take care and get well soon 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I'm better today Sandra, have eaten spag. bol. for lunch, my make.:grin2:
I did have terrible back ache this morning after lying down all day yesterday, didn't trust myself walking because I was so wobbly. After 3hours walking about the house I'm fine again.


----------



## aldra

Ok, no need to torment me with spaghetti Bol :grin2:

How about some nice over boiled mashed carrots >

I’m glad you are feeling better and your back is recovered or recovering now 

The weather here is beautiful but chilly today and it’s said it should stay improved for a while

How’s it at your end ?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Overcast but dry at the moment temp 15°c. We had 2 days of sunshine in the week and *it* says we will see it again on Tuesday.:smile2:


----------



## jiwawa

I'm in Monsanto, Portugal - it says it's 17° but I don't believe it. The castle has completely disappeared in the rain but I hope to get there tomorrow.

Meanwhile I'm enjoying what the locals drink - a nice red, Caiado. I asked for a glass - no, bottle only. €6. Well, you have to go local, don't you!?


----------



## raynipper

Yep Jean. When in Rome drive a Fiat.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Its started to rain this evening

But hey we had sunshine before 

I’m hoping it will be dry tomorrow with a bit of sunshine 

But who knows , even the weather forecast doesn’t always match the weather here

I may go out tomorrow for a walk with Albert and Shadow 

I’ll need to hold him, it’s not that he pulls but he is a bit suspicious of other dogs 

I feel more confident now that the stiffness has so much improved and I feel more steady 

But it’s been a long time since I felt confident to walk outside of the house 

But there is always a first to overcome 

And if you can do it Jan, so can I

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

That sounds like a plan - great progress for you both.


----------



## JanHank

*Navajo comes nearer*

This week the Navajo will come to Limburg which is 15 km from here, better than 170 km away. It will be at a proper Fiat garage, the first one was not and I imagine this garage will know what's what and where under the bonnet. They will give me an estimated, (I expect that what this strange word they use means) and unfortunately whatever it is I will have to accept after Gordon has seen it. They will contact Fiat and request help toward the cost. I am not expecting anything, but if they don't ask we would never know.
Still got a few things I would like out of the van so now I will be able to easily fetch them, tea strainer for instance, I have 2 lb of loose tea, not a strainer in this house, my potato peeler which is much quicker than the one I have to use here. Surprising the little everyday things you miss being away from your own things.

We are feeling more and more at home each day. Motley is getting quite attached to Heike and is happy to see her when she comes home, Jürgen will take a little longer, but he is playing with him and this will soon bring him round. He is allowed on the huge corner sofa and is treating it as he would ours at home.


----------



## jiwawa

Glad things are getting easier Jan - including with the potato peeler! Fingers crossed for Fiat pitching in.


----------



## patp

A decision not to make a decision is still a decision  So you can pat yourself on the back for doing that 

Norfolk, the sunny county, has let us down big time so far this month  Dog walks are a bit of a trial as the mad spaniel rushes around in long grass and field crops getting soaked whether it is raining or not! Can't wait for our new dog room.


----------



## aldra

Well an Indian summer it is not 

Cold and damp with a decided lack of sunny spells 

You never know jan you just might just get lucky with Fiat

I’m hoping so

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

As it has only done 44,000 km and a bit, I think they may, but then again may not.


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> As it has only done 44,000 km and a bit, I think they may, but then again may not.


Until you know what has failed and whether it was a manufacturing fault or whatever it is a bit pointless speculating.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

nicholsong said:


> Until you know what has failed and whether it was a manufacturing fault or whatever it is a bit pointless speculating.
> 
> Geoff


More or less what I said in my first post today Geoff.

It is now in Limburg so next report will be whats wrong.


----------



## greygit

JanHank said:


> More or less what I said in my first post today Geoff.
> 
> It is now in Limburg so next report will be whats wrong.


I have my fingers crossed for you Jan.:smile2:


----------



## JanHank

As things slowly come together I slept better last night. Navajo is nearer, a general letter from the Embassy confirming they won't send me home after Halloween 🎃 a parcel containing relevant documents needed for the solicitor arrived. We have been in this country for 14 years and in this parcel where more letters than we have received in all those years, due mostly to changing ownership of car, van and house insurances.
Also included a letter from the Dwp asking for pension money back they overpaid after his death, I told them immediately, but they can't even just do a simple thing like stop the transfer, it took a few weeks.
Another letter included instructions from Subaru to take the 9 year old Forester to a Subaru garage to have the passenger air bag checked because of a risk they have discovered that it might suddenly operate all by itself after 9 years without trouble I must have it done because it says if I don't the car will be illegally on the road. Luckily there is a Subaru garage 8km away from here.


----------



## aldra

Great

Won’t your pension go up to include widows pension Jan ?

Or is that only if both of the couple are British subjects 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I enquired about the widows pension and was told as I have the full pension I am not entitled to any more. I think it only applies to women who have never held a job other than housewife and have only drawn a small pension before, then they probably get the same as I do. I paid in to the pension scheme for 40 years or more.

Went shopping at Netto this morning, its only down the bottom of the road. I managed to make several people laugh, there was a sign "FUNNY CRISPS" and I stood and laughed, the lady behind me wanted to know why and I just could not think of the word for funny in German, a young woman behind her said `Lustig crisps` then they understood why and laughed with me. I spoke to at least 5 people about one thing or another then when I got back and opened the car for Motley to get out another young women came across to introduce herself and admire Motley (especially his behaviour) and invited us across when I wanted for Motley to make friends with her poodle cross bitch and play in her garden. Its will soon get around there is another English woman about :laugh: I have to introduce myself to the one already here, she lives in the same road. I may do that tomorrow.


----------



## patp

I suppose, with Hans being German, it was easier to have most things in his name while living in Germany? I must admit that poor Chris will have mountains of paperwork if I go first  Almost everything is in my name because I deal with it all and it makes it easier. He has one car in his name so that he keeps his no claims bonus. For some reason I put the electricity contract in his name but the rest is all in mine. We have joint bank accounts. I find it weird, when medical people call, that they insist on speaking to him! I organise his diary too so he will only ask me if he can make the appointment they are offering  It makes me sound controlling but it is the way we work. He hates using the phone and cannot use a computer for much except ebay. In his ideal world he would only ever deal in person and only ever in cash.


----------



## jiwawa

That's good Jan that you're starting to make your own circle of friends/acquaintances.


patp said:


> I must admit that poor Chris will have mountains of paperwork if I go first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost everything is in my name because I deal with it all and it makes it easier.


That was my husband's fear too Pat - I hope it didn't hasten his demise!


----------



## aldra

Albert is the one who does all the money details now

It used to be me

And if I’m honest it was because I fiercely guarded my inheritance for the kids, but I finally made that joint 

I watched his dad remarry and Albert and his brothers get nothing, and I’m not talking just money but mementos 

Which I’m sure is fine , and Albert assured me it wouldn’t happen he wouldn’t get married again ,and 
Neither would I , but well you know , I didn’t want someone inheriting the kids money 

Any way I digress but as most of you know I always digress 

My greatest fault is I just enjoy chatting to ..well just about anyone , and I miss the fact that I’m off topic 

I even enjoyed chatting to people in Israel when I couldn’t speak a word of Hebrew , I only knew if they were sad or glad by tone and facial expression 

Anyway it’s me now that will need to sort out the financial details if Albert was no longer here 

He does it now , but I guess our kids will help if they need to 

Everything is joint so we both can access money in bank accounts regardless of probate 

We have a will 

Will the kids and grandkids be happy with it?

Well they know, unless we change it ,and if I’m honest

That’s one worry that won’t be mine or Alberts 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Whoops it’s a rambling post

With all the hallmarks of me 

And it seems many don’t like those hallmarks

So sorry in advance >>

Well ok maybe not that sorry, a bit grin2:

A tiny bit sorry Jan if I’ve disrupted your post 

I didn’t mean to

But I guess the mafia is on guard to ensure all is well 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

One of the reasons people get upset is because when an email arrives that says "Update from Jan and Motley" thats what they expect to read about, not other peoples finance arrangements.

We all tend to drift off topic on other peoples threads, I often do, but hopefully it soon gets back to the right subject, just don´t keep going on and on boring the pants off everyone.
So let´s just leave it at that and wait for a new update can we please.


----------



## aldra

Sorry 
I never expected I was boring the pants off every one

Just your financial arrangements ?

Well they are fine without any problems surely Jan?

Why else would you post this thread ?

Alls well , great 

Wouldn’t dream of posting again on this or any other thread you post on 

Success girl 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

There used to be a program on radio called "I´m sorry I´ll read that again" I have and still can´t make head or tail of it, this threads opening post had nothing to do with my finances Sandra and to save you looking back here is what I said on the very first post :-
*Update from Jan & Motley*
_I don´t know where I got to on the other threads so will start anew.

Nothing is too much for Heike & Jürgen to do for me or Motley, the house is being turned upside down to accommodate us.
Yesterday we bought a lot of carpet runner to cover the floors because of Motley sliding on the floor covering and now he is much happier. Heike and Jürgen couldn´t be better if they were my own flesh and blood.

We left at 8am this morning arrived at Navajo 10am. It is a big place and they were working on a Saturday morning which is unusual for Germany I think, most service garages are closed all weekend.
So many ADAC vehicles there from pick ups trucks to the small vans they use, when they have made the estimate this will also be sent to Fiat as well as me to see if they will be responsible for part payment because of the low milage and year of the engine.

So, we have cleared everything out, the fridge was on electric after all so the freezer stuff is still OK. My room is now overcrowded with bags full of clothes and other things until we can find a home for them all, not as easy as in my house, they don't have the space my house has.

I also saw a solicitor yesterday who is going to find the death certificate of Hans´s father we hope, he seemed quite confident he will, its will cost a bit, but otherwise I will be waiting until 2021 before I can sell the house. There are 16 different Lands in Germany, each have their own laws and rules.

Each day becomes a little easier for Motley and for me, I couldn´t be in a more caring place._


----------



## aldra

Sorry

But still I’m sorry 

I won’t read that again

I talk to you on other threads

I mixed up this one you say

Is that really friendship ?

You feel I meant to mix it up 

Well I didn’t

But as I do I’ll call it a day Jan 

I’ll probably never improve anyway

Sandra


----------



## aldra

patp said:


> I suppose, with Hans being German, it was easier to have most things in his name while living in Germany? I must admit that poor Chris will have mountains of paperwork if I go first  Almost everything is in my name because I deal with it all and it makes it easier. He has one car in his name so that he keeps his no claims bonus. For some reason I put the electricity contract in his name but the rest is all in mine. We have joint bank accounts. I find it weird, when medical people call, that they insist on speaking to him! I organise his diary too so he will only ask me if he can make the appointment they are offering  It makes me sound controlling but it is the way we work. He hates using the phone and cannot use a computer for much except ebay. In his ideal world he would only ever deal in person and only ever in cash.


Sorry I got confused
But I never will again

Sandra


----------



## aldra

As far as you are concerned Jan 

Stay safe, keep well 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Well pat, obviously 

you have diplomatic immunity 

Or maybe friendship 

At any rate you are not separated out 

I guess I should be proud that I can’t post without derision 

Even amongst those I mistakenly thought of as friends

Sandra


----------



## aldra

JanHank said:


> One of the reasons people get upset is because when an email arrives that says "Update from Jan and Motley" thats what they expect to read about, not other peoples finance arrangements.
> 
> We all tend to drift off topic on other peoples threads, I often do, but hopefully it soon gets back to the right subject, just don´t keep going on and on boring the pants off everyone.
> So let´s just leave it at that and wait for a new update can we please.


Did you enjoy posting that Jan?

What did I do lately to upset you ?

Is your post out of line? Or just in keeping with you ?

And is it fine that you insult out of nowhere?, and why ?

Well yes I could insult you but I'd never demean myself to a insult recent widow

Or someone still struggling with a partners new cancer diagnosis and major op

At least not someone I thought of as a friend

Well to be fair not even someone I considered an enemy

I wish you well, I hope you feel better now

Whatever it takes

Hey girl?

Sandra


----------



## greygit

Aldra, for goodness sake stop digging!


----------



## JanHank

Now I know the sickness had nothing to do with stress, it was the tables because 4 times I have taken them and 4 times the sickness, so no more of them for me, the cramp was less trouble. I'll go back to quinine which worked mostly. I'm feeling pretty groggy at the moment, but going by the last 2 days by mid morning I will be OK.

Nothing to report about the Navajo yet, but the Forester is going to be booked in for a new passenger air bag which will cost nothing.


----------



## patp

At least you now know what it was


----------



## aldra

Why on earth would I dig greygit ?

Alls well with my world 

Now 

Sandra

Ps am I out of line posting ,,did jan get an email reminder that you’d answered?

Did she get one for your wasteful post ?

Is her time being wasted checking your post ?

Don’t answer because having Albert read the thread , which he rarely does

I feel fine 

And I won’t be bothering with this thread again 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead

aldra said:


> Why on earth would I dig greygit ?
> 
> Alls well with my world
> 
> Now
> 
> Sandra
> 
> Ps am I out of line posting ,,did jan get an email reminder that you'd answered?
> 
> Did she get one for your wasteful post ?
> 
> Is her time being wasted checking your post ?
> 
> Don't answer because having Albert read the thread , which he rarely does
> 
> I feel fine
> 
> *And I won't be bothering with this thread again *
> 
> Sandra


That's a relief!


----------



## JanHank

A phone call from the boss of the new Fiat garage yesterday.
A sum of 20,000€ was mentioned for a new engine :surprise:
However, they haven´t looked yet to see what might be wrong, they have to strip down the engine and make the estimate still. 
The service history is important and I am not sure when it should be done, there is an entry in the book for 20,000 km service and it has now done 44,000 but I think we have had a service in between, trouble is all the information re the service is at home, I can´t drive 1300 km to find 2 bits of paper so have to hope Marion will go and look for me and send by email.
Once the estimate is made and the service history is up to date, if it is something really major they will also apply to Fiat to contribute toward the cost.
I am between the devil and the deep blue sea, but to scrap a 5 year old motorhome that has so lovingly been altered to suit us I cannot possibly do so the devil must win and whatever happens I will pay. Plus the fact I will never find a motorhome here without a fixed bed which I definitely do not want.


----------



## patp

Eeeek! Let's hope they are putting the worst case scenario to you first so that the eventual bill will not shock you into finding another garage.
Have they run any diagnostic checks yet?

Who would have done the most recent service? Would they have a record of it that they could forward to Fiat.
If Fiat will not help with the costs then is it worth considering finding a garage with lower labour costs? It is always the labour costs that are very high in main dealerships. Sometimes lifting out the old engine and dropping in a new one is the cheaper option. Having said that, they are already racking up the labour costs by stripping the old engine down to find out the fault. Then it would have to be re assembled for transport  
Are German garages like British ones when they are dealing with a woman?


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> A phone call from the boss of the new Fiat garage yesterday.
> A sum of 20,000€ was mentioned for a new engine :surprise:
> However, they haven´t looked yet to see what might be wrong, they have to strip down the engine and make the estimate still.
> The service history is important and I am not sure when it should be done, there is an entry in the book for 20,000 km service and it has now done 44,000 but I think we have had a service in between, trouble is all the information re the service is at home, I can´t drive 1300 km to find 2 bits of paper so have to hope Marion will go and look for me and send by email.
> Once the estimate is made and the service history is up to date, if it is something really major they will also apply to Fiat to contribute toward the cost.
> I am between the devil and the deep blue sea, but to scrap a 5 year old motorhome that has so lovingly been altered to suit us I cannot possibly do so the devil must win and whatever happens I will pay. Plus the fact I will never find a motorhome here without a fixed bed which I definitely do not want.


Don't worry too much Jan. That figure seems very high. Recon engines can come from places other than Fiat and don't cost nearly so much, or depending on what's happened maybe your own engine can be reconditioned with any broken bits replaced. Wait and see.

Then depending on what they find you can discuss how best to move forward.

I wouldn't expect the final cost to be nearly so high.

https://www.reconditionengines.co.u...ioned-fiat-ducatodieselvan-engine&mo_id=31765 there must be similar companies in Germany I'd say.


----------



## greygit

erneboy said:


> Don't worry too much Jan. That figure seems very high. Recon engines can come from places other than Fiat and don't cost nearly so much, or depending on what's happened maybe your own engine can be reconditioned with any broken bits replaced. Wait and see.
> 
> Then depending on what they find you can discuss how best to move forward.
> 
> I wouldn't expect the final cost to be nearly so high.
> 
> https://www.reconditionengines.co.u...ioned-fiat-ducatodieselvan-engine&mo_id=31765 there must be similar companies in Germany I'd say.


Having fitted numerous recon engines in my motor trade life I would advise trying to get Fiat to help out with supplying a new motor at a reduced cost.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> A phone call from the boss of the new Fiat garage yesterday.
> A sum of 20,000€ was mentioned for a new engine :surprise:
> However, they haven´t looked yet to see what might be wrong, they have to strip down the engine and make the estimate still.
> The service history is important and I am not sure when it should be done, there is an entry in the book for 20,000 km service and it has now done 44,000 but I think we have had a service in between, trouble is all the information re the service is at home, I can´t drive 1300 km to find 2 bits of paper so have to hope Marion will go and look for me and send by email.
> Once the estimate is made and the service history is up to date, if it is something really major they will also apply to Fiat to contribute toward the cost.
> I am between the devil and the deep blue sea, but to scrap a 5 year old motorhome that has so lovingly been altered to suit us I cannot possibly do so the devil must win and whatever happens I will pay. Plus the fact I will never find a motorhome here without a fixed bed which I definitely do not want.


Jan. Wont the garage that did the service have a record and paperwork they can email to you as proof? If My garage in Darlington can do that Im sure the Germans can!

Dont panic. Lets set up a crowdfunder! Bail Jan out of the sh1t!!!


----------



## JanHank

I know how much you people care for me Barry, but I don´t think any of you care quite that much :grin2:

I now have a second professional on the case, Matthias who fixes the little scratches I make on the van. He will also be contacting them on Monday to find out whats going on. I thought I was alone at home, but really I´m not when it comes to this kind of help.

Unfortunately Gordon did not save the reports, so we have just contacted Marion and she will go to the house and hopefully find the papers where I have told her to look.

At least my life isn´t boring at the moment. >


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> I know how much you people care for me Barry, but I don´t think any of you care quite that much :grin2:
> 
> I now have a second professional on the case, Matthias who fixes the little scratches I make on the van. He will also be contacting them on Monday to find out whats going on. I thought I was alone at home, but really I´m not when it comes to this kind of help.
> 
> Unfortunately Gordon did not save the reports, so we have just contacted Marion and she will go to the house and hopefully find the papers where I have told her to look.
> 
> At least my life isn´t boring at the moment. >


PM me your bank details, your home address and a copy of your passport and I'll arrange for one of my Nigerian friends to send you 20 million dollars of the unclaimed funds left in the UN fund for Broken Down Fiats. Honestly. Promise. You can trust me.


----------



## JanHank

That didn´t just make me laugh Alan I laughed until I cried :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

I hope I don´t give the impression my life is full of doom and gloom although it did feel that way for a while.
Today I met an 82 year old Lady from *Galway * she has lived in Germany for 20 years, a widow for 10 years. I have been invited for an afternoon cuppa tea, proper English tea she says, on Wednesday.
Tuesday I have been asked to doggy sit a 17 year old Yorkshire terrier size dog while her Mum is out for the day.
I have spoken to more people today than I would see at home in a week, its been a beautiful day, I have made Heike very happy by cleaning windows while she was out walking with a friend this afternoon, something she usually does every second Saturday, but for the past 5 weeks has not been available for walking because of me. Her face when she walked through the gate and saw her windows and sills all sparkling clean was reward enough for me. She had told me _*if I wanted to *_I could clean the window in my room and hadn´t expected me to do anymore.
Motley has been invited to play with another neighbours dog in her garden while I have coffee with the neighbour, any time I would like to go over.

The only annoying thing is poor little Motley is being bothered by a dog in season somewhere around here, he can´t keep his nose off the ground, has stopped eating except for his treats and sometimes sits and cries a bit. This has been going on for the three weeks we have been here so unless there is another just starting its season it must soon be over.
As this is an entirely different place as far as dogs are concerned, many more here than at home so bitches in season are much more likely, I am going to consult the vet who saw him 9 years ago when we bought him, about castration. I do believe a dog can be castrated with a local anaesthetic these days, no need to be knocked out completely.
So my friends, my life is picking up, the end of the tunnel is not quite in site yet, but I know it is there and a lot of thanks goes to all of you.


----------



## erneboy

I think you are one of the most positive people I've come across. You don't give the impression that your life is full of doom and gloom, even if it has been very difficult recently. You carried on and made the best of a bad job. That's impressive. I admire you for it.

It'd be silly for you to think otherwise.


----------



## dghr272

erneboy said:


> I think you are one of the most positive people I've come across. You don't give the impression that your life is full of doom and gloom, even if it has been very difficult recently. You carried on and made the best of a bad job. That's impressive. I admire you for it.
> 
> It'd be silly for you to think otherwise.


Spot on Alan, Jan reminds me of the saying......

'When the going gets tough, the tough get going'

No constant moaning or pity partying.
I just hope, if faced with similar difficulties, I could be as strong.

No doubt you have your moments Jan, but stay strong girl, Hans would be so proud.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

Here am I at 4.37am after being awake for a while, all blurie eyed you 've now made them blurier.
I have never considered myself as a tough person Terry and Alan, I've always been a cry baby, cry at anything me, happy films sad films, other people's troubles and joys, but now in my deepest moments of agony I have been given the strength from who knows where to think for myself when for the past 42 years there has been a much stronger person helping me and he probably still is because I am forever asking myself what would he say I should do. "Do what you have always done, don't think about it for too long the way you didn't think about buying the plot 16 years ago, you will know as soon as something is the right thing for you the way we knew 42 years ago we were right for each other, the way we knew each dog we had was the right one for us, how we felt there was something special about Heike and look where you are now."
I'm being a bit of a drama queen here, but my power has come from somewhere, I've had some really bad thoughts at times, but they have not haunted me for some time now. I am also finding I have more people who want to help prop me up and I am anything but alone. 
One day I will not be awake at these unearthly hours thinking about all the problems I'm having thrown at me, they will be solved and I hope the only problem I will have is where to go next in the Navajo.
Oh, btw I met a lady yesterday who Heike knows, she and her husband have a Motorhome and they travel all over the continent, I must get to know them and share a few experiences with them, maybe get to know a few more travellers like them.

Good morning, end of summer time today.


----------



## patp

I, too, am inspired by you Jan. If I am ever in your position I hope I acquit myself as well as you have done. It is obviously what Hans saw in you all those years ago 

As your strap line says - we learn something new every day and I did not know that they can castrate a dog under local anaesthetic. Do let me know what you find out. Not that I have got a dog but there are a few round here that I could kidnap and "see to".


----------



## erneboy

Don't you feel sorry for poor little doggies who've their nuts chopped off? I admit it does make most of them look a bit tidier but it seems drastic as a cosmetic exercise.

My eyes are watering thinking about it.


Oh and good morning Jan.


----------



## JanHank

cosmetic, cosmetic, he´s not having plastic surgery >

The reason is, it is spoiling his little life as well as being annoying to us, I have to keep calling him back on walks because he is too far ahead and I don´t like doing that. Normally he will read the main news in the Dogs Morning News on the way out and be happy, but at the moment his nose is never off the ground, he reads every advert, other unimportant stuff and he is not interested in anything else just this rubbish news paper, that is not my Motley normally.

I will ask the vets advice, he is not a man who will do the job if he thinks it is unnecessary.
Maybe if a few humans had it done they might be more controllable >:laugh:


----------



## patp

Some dogs will even go off their food when faced with lots of possible lady friends. That might be a good thing for some people


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Some dogs will even go off their food when faced with lots of possible lady friends. That might be a good thing for some people


He´s off his food Pat, I try to tempt him by mixing something nice in his dish and he looks at it goes away never to return to it and I have to keep throwing it away, so now I just leave him dry food and still nothing is taken. The only thing he eats is his sausage treat he sits on one of our laps for after lunch and dinner. How he survives I will never know, but he does because it happened just the once at home when I asked the chap if he wouldn't mind not walking his bitch past our house the next time, he was very sorry because he thought Motley was a bitch. He didn´t eat for about 3 weeks that time and he can´t really afford to loose weight.


----------



## patp

Oh, poor boy  Can't you put some Vick Vapour Rub up his nose or summit?  

When Georgia came into season I only took her to out of the way places for her exercise. I am lucky that the bridle path opposite us is not used by any entire dogs for their walkies so that helps a lot. I also warn the owners of any entire dogs in the village because some dogs can scent a bitch on heat for miles!


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> He´s off his food Pat, I try to tempt him by mixing something nice in his dish and he looks at it goes away never to return to it and I have to keep throwing it away, so now I just leave him dry food and still nothing is taken. The only thing he eats is his sausage treat he sits on one of our laps for after lunch and dinner. How he survives I will never know, but he does because it happened just the once at home when I asked the chap if he wouldn't mind not walking his bitch past our house the next time, he was very sorry because he thought Motley was a bitch. He didn´t eat for about 3 weeks that time and he can´t really afford to loose weight.


Jeeesaz! I wish women had that effect on me.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> Maybe if a few humans had it done they might be more controllable /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_devil.png/images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png


I like your thinking there Jan!


----------



## JanHank

Its very different terrain in this area from home where you have seen many photos of the flat, here we are very bumpy :grin2:
This was taken on Friday 8 km away.


----------



## patp

Good for muscle building if nothing else. What with not eating and climbing hills he will be irresistible to all the ladies!


----------



## JanHank

*Motley update*

Visited the vet who saw him and pronounced him fit 9 years ago when we bought him and pronounced him fit again yesterday 😁.
Silly me didn't have his annual inoculations done at home where it would have been cheaper than the 52€ I paid yesterday which doesn't include rabies he doesn't need that until 2021.
He is booked in for castration on the 21st Nov. this is a very busy vet. 
*pat* you are correct as far as this vet is concerned, no local, a full anaesthetic, the other option was a chip that has to be repeated every 6 months, is expensive and not as reliable as castration. I had been speaking to 2 women in the waiting room who had told me not to go for the chip, this is really for dogs that are used for breading and want the effect reversed when needed.

Me 😊
Each day I am becoming more relaxed, yesterday a young man heard me talking to Motley and started a conversation in English, telling me he was half English, his father comes from Cumbria. I didn't ask too many questions, I will probably have the opportunity to again.
Shopping in Rewe I asked an assistant in my very best German for help and she answered in English. 
One of the women in the vets waiting room spoke good English and it was her that started the conversation. The vet himself and 2 assistant all spoke English.
I went next door to be introduced to Emma the little dog I will be looking after for her toilet needs on a few occasions and the owners son was there, he also speaks English, so why do I need to learn more German 😁.
I was given the key to Emma's house because being a 17 year old will be in her bed in the owners bedroom when I go to take her for her toilet needs.
When Monika, Emma's owner, learnt I am going for tea with Edith the Irish lady, she said I will get on well with her because she also has a sense of humour, (she obviously soon sussed me 😄) 
Onward and upwards, I'm forming a life of my own.


----------



## patp

I forgot about the chip. Vets over here use it for dogs that are displaying naughty behaviour that "might" be due to hormones. If it works then the operation follows. I wish I had used it on Tigan, our Romanian rescue, as I think castration robbed him of what little confidence he had. Hey ho, we live and learn.

How amazing that you have met so many English speaking people. I must admit that it is much more widely spoken now than years ago. I just feel so guilty if I cannot speak any of the native language. I had a German pen pal when I was at school. Don't know why because we did not study German!. I went to visit him in Gutersloh but it was very difficult when he was not around and his father told me to learn some German before coming back again 

I wonder if the Germans have an activity that we have where people take their dogs into retirement homes, hospitals and schools etc for people to have contact with? Over here it is called Pets as Therapy. The dog has to pass a test to show that it is calm and well behaved before it is allowed to take part. Another one is where children read to a dog. The dog does not judge them so they grow in confidence with their reading. Georgia is much too lively to do it at the moment but I hope to train her to be a bit more steady.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> I wonder if the Germans have an activity that we have where people take their dogs into retirement homes, hospitals and schools etc for people to have contact with? Over here it is called Pets as Therapy. The dog has to pass a test to show that it is calm and well behaved before it is allowed to take part. Another one is where children read to a dog. The dog does not judge them so they grow in confidence with their reading. Georgia is much too lively to do it at the moment but I hope to train her to be a bit more steady.


I don´t think Motley would do well having hands wanting to touch him, yesterday 2 ladies and a child were with me at the back of the car with tailgate open, they wanted to stroke him which they did, one at a time, poor little chap shook like anything, so they backed off. He is not used to a lot of people all at once and takes a while to trust anyone, hopefully over time he will improve on that.


----------



## jiwawa

So glad to hear you're growing in confidence Jan. I think it's very much harder for you than it was for me cos I'd had years of having to do stuff on my own cos hubby wasn't able.

And the additional hurdle of the language is a biggie. I wouldn't give up on increasing your knowledge of the language (tho I know very well how difficult that is at our age!!) - everybody responds more positively I think, if you make a good attempt at speaking their language.

But meantime you've found a relaxing environment - enjoy!


----------



## JanHank

Not everyone speaks English Jean, as needs must I am getting on OK communicating with the natives :laugh:

There are still too many problems to be solved, but when all are resolved I will be able to concentrate on the language.


----------



## JanHank

I am waiting for a written answer from the garage, they told Heike a valve broke and splinters (or something like that) are in the engine. I need to get it translated into English to even try to understand. They also said there is noe stamp to say the last service had been carried out, a 20,000km service is in the book, its only done a total of 44,000km so don´t know when the second one should have or was done.

Here are a few pictures of Motleys regular walk, there are a lot more nice walks around here, but this starts just outside the door. I have no idea why one is resting on its side, it seems to be the phone pictures that do that, not ones from my normal camera.:frown2:


----------



## patp

Why is life always so complicated? Hope you solve the garage problem soon.

Lovely pics of Motley walks. He is a lucky boy. How are his hormones?


----------



## JanHank

The bitch has obviously finished her season, he is a different little dog, not worrying and just enjoying his walks, but he still eats very little unless its humans food, then he tucks in, so I try putting some of our food in with his, he just sorts it out and leaves the dog food. I must try him on a different sort of food, going shopping now and see what I can find for him.


----------



## erneboy

Sorry to hear the van news Jan. I haven't seen a broken for many years. Wouldn't have expected it in a modern engine. I hope the service receipt you need can be turned up.

Glad to hear Motley is calming down.


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> *I am waiting for a written answer from the garage, they told Heike a valve broke and splinters (or something like that) are in the engine. I need to get it translated into English to even try to understand.* They also said there is noe stamp to say the last service had been carried out, a 20,000km service is in the book, its only done a total of 44,000km so don´t know when the second one should have or was done.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of Motleys regular walk, there are a lot more nice walks around here, but this starts just outside the door. I have no idea why one is resting on its side, it seems to be the phone pictures that do that, not ones from my normal camera.:frown2:


I do not want to anticipate what the report will say.

But when you read it I hope they will have some explanation of why it broke. Particularly look to see whether they have inspected the cam/timing belt and to whether that could have caused the valve failure, and whether it is only the one valve.

Keep us appraised.

Re Motley and food; is West German human food more to his liking than East German/Polish?:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## erneboy

erneboy said:


> Sorry to hear the van news Jan. I haven't seen a broken for many years. Wouldn't have expected it in a modern engine. I hope the service receipt you need can be turned up.
> 
> Glad to hear Motley is calming down.


Broken valve, I meant to say.


----------



## JanHank

I knew what you meant Alan, me no stupid.


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> I knew what you meant Alan, me no stupid.


No but perhaps I am, leaving words out all over the


----------



## nicholsong

erneboy said:


> No but perhaps I am, leaving words out all over the..........


.......internet?

,,,,,,. workbench?

........bedroom carpet?

We can only guess what's in that miind of yours when writing some posts.

I blame your Carer for not monitoring your opinions.>


----------



## greygit

I cant think of any reason why if a service was missed a valve would break but of course Fiat will try it on.


----------



## JanHank

So Raymond, answering you from Jeans Spanish trip thread, I used to be very independent 50 years ago, but for 42 years I was half of a team/partnership, its going to take me a while to get used to deciding things just for myself when before we decided together.

I can´t just go flying orf somewhere, I have a little pal to think about and I would never leave him.


----------



## raynipper

No Jan, not suggesting you do anything your not comfortable with too soon. I was really just saying we are all different and we see widows reacting in different ways. Some like Jean, Viv and others know no bounds. Others only find comfort in their family and tend to make them their life. Others here in France we assumed might sell up and return to their roots but blossom with their independence and their lives become so busy and involved with many different groups and destinations.
And a few devote themselves to the church. 

We are all so different.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Now to change the subject to Motley, he certainly is now at home.
This morning I put my jacket on and told him I was going shopping, he didn´t move, just looked up at me as if to say, "OK I´ll stop here".
It´s getting a bit cold for him to stay in the car, clever little chap.


----------



## JanHank

I have just received the estimate, does anyone understand German mechanical things?
Total cost 13,224.00€ there are a lot of Dichtung which I assume going by Mr. Google are seals or gaskets.
I have to wait now for my advisors to respond and fiats response to the garage.


----------



## patp

Ouch!


----------



## raynipper

Oh blimey Jan, thats still a heck of a wedge of cash to fund the repair. All that money just to get back to square one.
Dunno what I would do in that situation.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I have to ask a few questions first Ray, we also need an answer from Fiat.
There has been no explanation of how or why this might have happened.
I can see I am going to be learning a bit about engines before all this is over.

If it was an old motorhome with many other faults it would be a different thing, but this is in good condition and still worth a good bit of money when the engine goes again, it also has great sentimental value to me and I´m not giving up.


----------



## erneboy

My view of things like that, if I want to do them is simple Jan. If I can afford to do it without leaving us short I'd go ahead and do it.


----------



## nicholsong

Jan

When you talk to your friendly mechanic about the report, go back to basics

Have they already stripped the engine? Did you authorise that?

If they have stripped it what have they found? Is there a detailed list of damage and to what components?

We still do not know if they have inspected the cambelt and what they found.

What did the computer readout show?

Also as you said what has been the cause?

If they have not stripped it, what is the estimate based on? Guesswork?, or what they would like to charge?

At the moment, according to what you have been able to report, there are a lot of unanswered questions.

When you know more maybe you need another local engineer to inspect it.

Keep at them till you have enough info to make a decision, in consultation with a reliable engineer, preferably one who has seen the engine.

Geoff

[ P.S. Jan,When you have more info give me as much as you can, then I will run it past my engineer friend in UK who has worked for racing teams and has been looking after my boat, which he now owns, and its diesel engine, for 25 years. He can then give an opinion on the info and for any further questions that should be asked.]


----------



## jiwawa

Oh Jan, that's a shock to the system.
I'd agree with Geoff about getting as much info as possible. It's so much more difficult when it's not your language. 

But I like your can-do attitude - "I can see I am going to be learning a bit about engines before all this is over." - tho you probably don't have much choice!

Keep your chin up!


----------



## greygit

Jan, would it help if you wrote to a motorhome magazine explaining the situation as that might put pressure on Fiat to admit that a broken valve must point to a defective engine unit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You could join out and about live Jan, they are affiliated with MMM magazine.

https://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/


----------



## JanHank

I must first say thank to everyone who is trying to help, all suggestions are very welcome and now they must be put in the right order.

I am having excellent help from all round.

Please be patient as I have to be, as I have someone who is putting all these suggestions in the correct order.
If someone has another suggestion please don´t hesitate in giving it to me as I know nothing about the mechanical stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think they are making a big thing about the service history just to make life harder for you Jan, whilst they need to be done, you would have to miss a hell of a lot of services before a valve would splinter, it would either have to hit a piston, the only ways that I can think that could happen is if the cambelt snapped, not sure if yours is even due for replacement yet, I suppose if a lobe on the camshaft was damaged it could possibly hold a valve open, but that's a bit of a stretch, or if a valve spring failed, also a stretch.


----------



## erneboy

I'm certainly very keen to hear how they think the valve broke.

It would also be very interesting to know where it broke. Did the whole top come off? Did part of the top come off or did the stem somehow fail. A few photos would be very interesting, or failing that a description of the break. Not that any of the above will advance you much Jan unless it's a manufacturing fault in which case Fiat might just help.

I'd very much like to know. What I do know is that valves shouldn't just break.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The word splintered was used Alan, that sounds a bit catastrophic to me, bent or snapped I could understand more easily.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The word splintered was used Alan, that sounds a bit catastrophic to me, bent or snapped I could understand more easily.


Don´t take my word for it that splintered is what they meant, Heike translated it from the German so splintered may not be quite the right word.

I have sent the price list for Gordon, my mechanic at home, to go through to see what he thinks and I hope to have some guidance of the questions to put to the garage sometime over the weekend from my other helper.


----------



## patp

How are things Jan?


----------



## JanHank

I would like to be able to say all my problems are over and I can now get on with the rest of my life, but I can´t just yet.
The Navajo is still in hospital, its an experience I hope nobody else has to go through, but hopefully I will be able to tell you more later in the week.
As its now winter, dark nights and colder, I am doing my usual and hibernating. 
Of course I often go through sad times, it´s unbelievable what reminds you of someone and brings tears.

You all helped me through the first stage, Heike and Jürgen are helping me through this stage and they are absolutely wonderful.
I still haven´t made up my mind what I am going to do and sometimes wonder if these things that have happened have come for a purpose.
Who knows if I could have sold the house straight away I might have done something I would regret, if the Navajo hadn't broken down would I have stayed here to be able to think things through properly.

Motley is still the best little dog I could wish for and is at home, he must miss his big house and garden at times as I do, but he is making the best of what we have.

I visit the forum daily, but don´t have anything to contribute at the moment, the chatterbox has closed for a while.:smile2:


----------



## erneboy

There's no doubt that dogs are good listeners. I chat to out two all the time and it's clear that they are very sympathetic.


----------



## aldra

I shouldn’t answer

But I follow your posts Jan 

I know I constantly say I should sell this house just in case

But, it is the house I love 

And I think often of your photos taken from your garden 

And the pleasure it gave you 

And I wonder 

Of course I don’t know how lonely it would be 

Anymore than I know how lonely I’d be 

Of course I have family close by 

But I’m not sure they could banish the loneliness 

Only I could do that

Eventually 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

aldra said:


> But I'm not sure they could banish the loneliness
> 
> Only I could do that
> 
> Eventually
> 
> Sandra


That's actually quite profound Sandra, and struck a deep chord with me.

I do have lots of friends but we're always doing stuff - and that's great. But having no-one to do nothing with, just sit in companionable silence - that's the biggie for me.


----------



## patp

I think Sandra and Jean that it is a common emotion among bereaved folks.

So glad that you have Motley, Jan. Such a comfort. I know my mum's little dog helped her to make connections in her community after my dad died. No one will ever replace Hans but you wouldn't want them to. This enforced hiatus may be just what you needed. Time to find out how kind other people are and reconnect with yourself and find your next, different, path.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Keep your chin up Gerty, we miss you, (well maybe a little bit) just remember we're here (and elsewhere) for you.


----------



## aldra

But how is motley?

Shadow is Ok

I’m guessing you care

You know he won’t let anyone near his feet

I suspect his paws are getting hairy underneath , yeti on top 

And floors are getting slippy 

And like you we’ve put rugs on the wooden floors to give him grip 

But a hound from hell

We have him clipped professionally 

But he still nips anyone who goes near his feet

Even me

Although I torment him by fiddling with them

He growls a warning 

I kiss his nose 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Almost giving up I decided to try ringing fiat again I have just spoken to fiat customer care on their freephone number, I told Amy my trouble she asked for the VIN number the name of the garage and where it is, she´s given me a case number and says not to worry they will look into it. 

I now have an email from Fiat UK with a new case number and again asking for the VIN number and telephone contact details.

In my reply to the UK I have included the email I sent to customer care Germany that I have not received a reply to. 

Watch this space. :serious:


----------



## JanHank

By the way, we are alright here.
I don´t know why my mobile pictures are always on their side :frown2: Heike´s picture isn´t and thats a mobile as well.


----------



## patp

Fingers crossed that Fiat get their a*** in gear soon Jan.

It is heartwarming to see your surroundings are so comfortable.


----------



## barryd

Yes, lets hope you get some good news for a change. If you have told them the full story they would have to be pretty heartless not to contribute something even if they dont legally have to. 

Glad your still being well looked after.


----------



## erneboy

Fingers crossed.


----------



## HermanHymer

It's when the busyness wears off and the time comes when you just have to get on and make a new life for yourself. There's just no way back to the past, only forward. I'm living with my son at the moment and am thankful for his company for a couple of hours every night. The silence of the house during the day gets me sometimes, so I just go out for a while.


----------



## jiwawa

I hope you get a good response Jan.

Barbecue by candlelight - that's some style!!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> I hope you get a good response Jan.
> 
> Barbecue by candlelight - that's some style!!


No BBQ Jean, just a nice glowing fire.


----------



## jiwawa

It was actually the standard candelabra I was impressed by!!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> It was actually the standard candelabra I was impressed by!!


Heike worked at the scale house of the rubbish dump while she was between jobs, she brought a lot of things home from there including that.
There is a dog sitting outside the house 24 hours a day, he came from there as well.:grin2:


----------



## patp

Love him. When he starts behaving badly let me know and I will give him a good home


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Love him. When he starts behaving badly let me know and I will give him a good home


You'd be surprised at some of the stuff people throw out, that dog must have cost quite a bit when new.


----------



## aldra

I’d have him

Can’t be so long now 

Before the Hound from hell and us part company 

Although at 12 he’s looking good 

No signs as yet of leaving this mortal toil

Lack of bowels not withstanding 

He certainly looks as moves better than me 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

*Could they spoil him more than this.*

Oh dear, I removed the statue of the dog from Postimage I forgot I had posted it on here.

Here's my little boy who is not a statue :laugh: In the evening they both play with him and his blue ball, I don´t know who has most fun.


----------



## jiwawa

That looks nice n cosy Jan!


----------



## JanHank

Love me love my dog and they certainly do.😄


----------



## JanHank

My Christmas present arrived today, when I go home I will now be able to put the house into my sole name :grin2:

All this fuss for a death certificate of Hans´s father, he died in 1975.


----------



## jiwawa

That's good news Jan - one more step on your journey.


----------



## HermanHymer

You'll go another giant leap forward when all the formalities and hassles are completed. You can mentally move forward to the next phase of your life with peace of mind.


----------



## patp

So pleased to hear that Jan. It is all a big learning curve and your story may well help someone else. I have certainly learned something I didn't know before.


----------



## JanHank

*Yet another obstacle crossed*

On Tuesday the Navajo goes under cover with electrical hook up Big Grin -  for 30€ a month.
I am very pleased, it´s within walking distance if I feel energetic, but if I take the car with things to put in the Nav. I can swap places, leave the car until I return.

The chap that owns the place I have already met and spoken to, he has a ridgeback dog and we have met and spoken 3 times when we were dog walking, but he didn't know I was looking for a place to keep the van.
His house overlooks the parking area, the gates are locked so it should be safe enough.


----------



## jiwawa

Excellent news Jan, things are starting to fall into place.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> On Tuesday the Navajo goes under cover with electrical hook up Big Grin -  for 30€ a month.
> I am very pleased, it´s within walking distance if I feel energetic, but if I take the car with things to put in the Nav. I can swap places, leave the car until I return.
> 
> The chap that owns the place I have already met and spoken to, he has a ridgeback dog and we have met and spoken 3 times when we were dog walking, but he didn't know I was looking for a place to keep the van.
> His house overlooks the parking area, the gates are locked so it should be safe enough.


What a great result Jan.

Terry


----------



## powerplus

hi ja


i am so pleased that you have now got the parking of the van sorted and with hookup as well

it is also good that it is only a walk away so you can pop down and have a cup of tea from time to time

barry


----------



## patp

Fantastick news! Oh the power of dog walkers


----------



## Penquin

That is brilliant and will give you peace of mind as well as the ability to keep your batteries fully charged.


----------

